# Blink reflex testing



## deborahcook4040 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if this is billable per eyeball? The CPT book doesn't specify, so I billed one blink reflex test per eye, but Medicare is denying for frequency. Then again you get all sorts of weird responses if the "ordering provider" isn't listed, and the person who dropped the claim didn't know to do that.

The CPT code is 95933 modifier 26. Any help would be appreciated. I don't want to redrop the claim with the ordering physician info and then have it denied again for frequency.


----------



## gost (Jun 22, 2010)

95933 includes both eyes.  The description says "orbicularis oculi reflex."  The key being "oculi" which is plural so it is for both eyes.  If you look up some descriptions of the test it also becomes evident that the test includes both eyes.


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks! That may be the fastest response I've ever gotten to a neuro question!


----------

